
California weighs toughest net neutrality law in US with ban on paid zero-rating - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/att-and-verizon-data-cap-exemptions-would-be-banned-by-california-bill/
======
whoopdedo
As much as I would have preferred nationwide neutrality, this piecemeal
approach may create a testbed for which policies have which outcomes. We will
be able to monitor prices, speed, and infrastructure investments in different
states. Then find the one that best benefits consumers and make that the
nationwide policy.

Or, more likely, these ultra-jurisdictional corporations will just punish the
states without neutrality by making them subsidize the costs of doing business
in places with stricter laws.

~~~
ukulele
I'm thinking the other way around. Telecoms will have incentive to not invest
at all in states with stricter laws. Then in a few years they can say "See, it
stifles innovation!"

~~~
thatcat
I think it's far too late in this case, they've already invested in building
out the infrastructure in CA.

~~~
mitchty
Additionally, it could point to active malfeasance if they start to
selectively not rollout in CA.

I don't think it would be too hard for a lawyer to pick apart any argument
that the rules are _that_ onerous that they can't upgrade in one populated
state/city compared to another in another state. If anything it would make it
easier to prove they're being disingenuous about upgrades I would think.

------
nikanj
I wonder how they'll interpret the law w.r.t. free zero-rating. For example,
T-Mobile zero-rates Netflix for free, and shows on Netflix start to
prominently use T-Mobile products. No money changes hands. Will this be
illegal in the future?

~~~
jahewson
> shows on Netflix start to prominently use T-Mobile products

That’s payment in kind.

~~~
jstanley
Only if it's agreed. If it just happens without any deal taking place, it's
not really payment.

~~~
atmosx
You need a really good lawyer along with a very _friendly_ judge & jury to
prove that _so happened_ two companies to facilitate each other so blatantly.

~~~
nikanj
On the other hand, you'd need a public prosecutor who's willing to go to bat
against the really good lawyers of Netflix and T-Mobile, combined.

------
eqtn
With paid zero rating, t-mobile can start a streaming service with unlimited
usage for a fee/ads right?

------
amerine
Awesome.

------
tomohawk
Unless it reigns in Google and other big tech companies, whats the point?

~~~
blfr
This has the exact opposite effect. It bolsters the tech companies in their
negotiations against ISPs.

